# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  قنبلة حصريا فك شفرة LG - ALCATEL - blackberry - zte - htc - sfr بدون بوكسات فقط ب IMEI

## brito555

الموضوع لا يحتاج الي اي شرح فقط قم بارسال رقم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]و نوع الهاتف وساقوم بارسال CODE DE DEBLOCAGE مجانا أمتلة _ممكن فك شفرة 
ALCATEL OT-223 
MOVISTAR 
353986042343742 
223x-2ATLES1_ 
الجواب NCK 1333157069    
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

